# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  چطور دببر بشیم

## Kamran780

سلام من به شغل دبیری علاقه دارم میشه توضیح بدید چطور میتونم دبیرربشم و چه رتبه ای لازم داره؟دبیر هر رشته ای که شد مخصوصا زبان انگلیسی

----------


## Special-Girl

> سلام من به شغل دبیری علاقه دارم میشه توضیح بدید چطور میتونم دبیرربشم و چه رتبه ای لازم داره؟دبیر هر رشته ای که شد مخصوصا زبان انگلیسی


سلام
برای دبیر شدن شما باید وارد دانشگاه فرهنگیان یا همون تربیت معلم سابق بشید 
و رتبه لازم برای قبول شدن در این دانشگاه در هر استان متفاوته 
برای مثال دو کارنامه زیر مربوط به کنکور امسال هستن
هر دو نفر پسر و از منطقه ۳ هستند


هر دو فرد دبیری زیست شناسی قبول شدن اما با رتبه های کاملا متفاوت !
اما در کل هر چقدر رتبه بهتر باشه ، شانس قبولی هم بهتره .
ضمنا چون شما آقا هستید تقریبا قبولی راحتتری نسبت به خانم ها دارید .

یه خبر خوب هم اینه که در کنکور ۹۸ ، ۳۰۰۰۰ نیرو برای دانشگاه فرهنگیان جذب میشه 
که بیشترش مربوط به داوطلبان رشته انسانی هست .

لطف کنید شهر و رشته و منطقتون رو بگید تا حدود رتبه کلی برای قبولی رو خدمتتون عرض کنم .

----------


## Kamran780

سلام ممنون من شهرم مشهده و ناحیه خوب محسوب میشم و بیشتر میخوام دبیر زبان انگلیسی دبیرستان بشم ممنون

----------


## MH.FA2343

> سلام من به شغل دبیری علاقه دارم میشه توضیح بدید چطور میتونم دبیرربشم و چه رتبه ای لازم داره؟دبیر هر رشته ای که شد مخصوصا زبان انگلیسی


سلام دایی بنده داره دبیری زبان انگلیسی ترم 1 رو داره امتحان میده. رشته ای که اگه حداقل سطحتون پایین تر از  upper-intermidiate باشه دروس دانشگاه خیلی سخت هستن. (حتی کسی که سطح پیشرفته رو تو آموزشگاه تموم کرده هم دروس دانشگاه براش سختن چون اینقدر تخصصی به زبان انگلیسی نپرداخته بوده) و اصلا در سطح دانشجو ترم یک نیست و اساتید هم اصلا براشون مهم نیست! گفتم بگم اگه سطح زبانتون در حد دبیرستان یا حتی کمی بالاتر باشه دانشگاه خیلی سخت بهتون میگذره نمیخوام بترسونمتون ولی واقعیته. البته بستگی به اساتید دانشگاه هم داره. که از سطح پایین شروع کنن باهاتون یا سطح بالا بگیرن درسا رو.

----------


## Mr.me

> سلام دایی بنده داره دبیری زبان انگلیسی ترم 1 رو داره امتحان میده. رشته ای که اگه حداقل سطحتون پایین تر از  upper-intermidiate باشه دروس دانشگاه خیلی سخت هستن. (حتی کسی که سطح پیشرفته رو تو آموزشگاه تموم کرده هم دروس دانشگاه براش سختن چون اینقدر تخصصی به زبان انگلیسی نپرداخته بوده) و اصلا در سطح دانشجو ترم یک نیست و اساتید هم اصلا براشون مهم نیست! گفتم بگم اگه سطح زبانتون در حد دبیرستان یا حتی کمی بالاتر باشه دانشگاه خیلی سخت بهتون میگذره نمیخوام بترسونمتون ولی واقعیته. البته بستگی به اساتید دانشگاه هم داره. که از سطح پایین شروع کنن باهاتون یا سطح بالا بگیرن درسا رو.


شما منو خیلی ترسوندید بهمن ترم یکم یعنی انقدر سخته؟

----------


## MH.FA2343

> شما منو خیلی ترسوندید بهمن ترم یکم یعنی انقدر سخته؟


گفتم که دانشگاه شهر با شهر فرق میکنه! دوست داییم سال 92 افتاد بوشهر دایی من امسال افتاد ایلام! کتاب هایی که تو دانشگاه فرهنگیان ایلام بهشون میدن دوست داییم ترم آخر بهشون داده بودن! مطمئن باشید اگه برای شما سخت باشه برای بقیه هم سخته! لطفا اگر میشه درصدای عمومی و تخصصی کنکور زبانتون رو بنویسید.

----------


## Mr.me

> گفتم که دانشگاه شهر با شهر فرق میکنه! دوست داییم سال 92 افتاد بوشهر دایی من امسال افتاد ایلام! کتاب هایی که تو دانشگاه فرهنگیان ایلام بهشون میدن دوست داییم ترم آخر بهشون داده بودن! مطمئن باشید اگه برای شما سخت باشه برای بقیه هم سخته! لطفا اگر میشه درصدای عمومی و تخصصی کنکور زبانتون رو بنویسید.


اتفاقا منم ایلامم :Yahoo (114):

----------


## Mr.me

رتبه 
1100
ادب65 دین65 عرب45 زبان عمومی60 زبان تخصصی40

----------


## Mr.me

البته تابستون دبیری نزدم یه نفر رتبه حدود 5 هزار قبول شده بود
ولی من تو تکمیل ظرفیت انتخاب رشته کردم

----------


## MH.FA2343

> البته تابستون دبیری نزدم یه نفر رتبه حدود 5 هزار قبول شده بود
> ولی من تو تکمیل ظرفیت انتخاب رشته کردم


5 هزار دایی بنده ست !!! یه استاد خیلی خیلی منفور دارن که هر هفته دوبار باهاش دارن همش هم تمرین سنگین برای جلسه بعد میگه!  :Yahoo (4):  اصلا وقت آزاد براتون نمیزاره  :Yahoo (4):  برام تعریف کرد کل هفته در حال نوشتن تمرینای این استاده بودیم  :Yahoo (4):  اصلا وقت نکردیم چیز دیگه ای تو طول ترم بخونیم  :Yahoo (4):  همه میرن سر کلاسش با اعصاب خراب میان بیرون  :Yahoo (4):  دانشگاه توی یه منطقه محرومه و آب و غذا و خوابگاه و استادا داغون  :Yahoo (4):  ایشالا جون سالم به در ببری  :Yahoo (4):  دیگه از بقیه نگم که کمتر اذیت میکنن و اغلب یا شاید همه کلاساشون الکیه و هیچی یاد نمیگیرید  :Yahoo (4):  همه استادا هم بی روحن  :Yahoo (4):  کلا بی انگیزت میکنن  :Yahoo (4):  اینا چیزایی بود که داییم تعریف کرد  :Yahoo (4):  مال کدوم شهر خوزستانی؟

----------


## Mr.me

> 5 هزار دایی بنده ست !!! یه استاد خیلی خیلی منفور دارن که هر هفته دوبار باهاش دارن همش هم تمرین سنگین برای جلسه بعد میگه!  اصلا وقت آزاد براتون نمیزاره  برام تعریف کرد کل هفته در حال نوشتن تمرینای این استاده بودیم  اصلا وقت نکردیم چیز دیگه ای تو طول ترم بخونیم  همه میرن سر کلاسش با اعصاب خراب میان بیرون  دانشگاه توی یه منطقه محرومه و آب و غذا و خوابگاه و استادا داغون  ایشالا جون سالم به در ببری  دیگه از بقیه نگم که کمتر اذیت میکنن و اغلب یا شاید همه کلاساشون الکیه و هیچی یاد نمیگیرید  همه استادا هم بی روحن  کلا بی انگیزت میکنن  اینا چیزایی بود که داییم تعریف کرد  مال کدوم شهر خوزستانی؟


خوزستان نیستم
I going to hell :Yahoo (17):

----------


## MH.FA2343

> خوزستان نیستم
> I going to hell


که اینطور. ایشالا جون سالم بدر ببری  :Yahoo (4):  شنیدم سال دیگه شاید بندازن اهواز  :Yahoo (4):  راستی I am going to hell درسته  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Mr.me

> که اینطور.


حساب کن از فشار کنکور فرار کنی بیوفتی تو این فشار
کاشکی ابتدایی استان خودمونو میزدم :Yahoo (114):

----------


## Mr.me

> که اینطور. ایشالا جون سالم بدر ببری  شنیدم سال دیگه شاید بندازن اهواز  راستی I am going to hell درسته


هم خرم اباد
هم کرمانشاه
هم اهواز
از ایلام بهترن چرا ایلاممممم

----------


## MH.FA2343

> حساب کن از فشار کنکور فرار کنی بیوفتی تو این فشار
> کاشکی ابتدایی استان خودمونو میزدم


علاقه مهمه. منم سعیم دبیری انسانی یا زبان برای سال دیگه ست. نترس مثل داییم ترم 1 مثل برق میگذره.

----------


## MH.FA2343

> هم خرم اباد
> هم کرمانشاه
> هم اهواز
> از ایلام بهترن چرا ایلاممممم


اهواز برای خوزستانیا خیلی بهتره ایشالا سال دیگه هر چی خدا خواست سال دیگه 30 هزارتا دانشجو میگیره فرهنگیان برام دعا کن  :Yahoo (6):

----------


## Mr.me

> اهواز برای خوزستانیا خیلی بهتره ایشالا سال دیگه هر چی خدا خواست سال دیگه 30 هزارتا دانشجو میگیره فرهنگیان برام دعا کن


 :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## MH.FA2343

> 


موفق باشی عزیز برادر. حداقل به این فکر کن یه کار رسمی داری که بهش تکیه کنی تو این گرونی

----------


## Melikamg

فقط دبيري فرهنگيان نيست
تو دانشگاه ها رشته ايي داريم به نام اموزش زبان انگليسي
سطح زبانتون در چه حده؟؟؟

----------


## MH.FA2343

> فقط دبيري فرهنگيان نيست
> تو دانشگاه ها رشته ايي داريم به نام اموزش زبان انگليسي
> سطح زبانتون در چه حده؟؟؟


درسته ولی فرهنگیانه که کارش مشخصه و شنیدم تدریس تو مدارس حقوق بیشتری داره تا تو آموزشگاه های زبان درسته؟

----------


## Melikamg

> درسته ولی فرهنگیانه که کارش مشخصه و شنیدم تدریس تو مدارس حقوق بیشتری داره تا تو آموزشگاه های زبان درسته؟


بستگي به موسسه زبان داره بعضي موسسات پول خوبي ميدن شهرت شمارو هم زياد ميكنن
تدريس تو اموزشگاه با مدرسه خيلي فرق داره  
تو مدرسه فقط بايد فارسي درس داد 
تو اموزشگاه هم فقط انگليسي
ك هر دوش متاسفانه غلطه

----------


## Kamran780

اقا من دوتا سوال دارم یکی برای قلولی توی دانشگاه فرهنگیان فقط به رتبه نگاه میکنن یا به میانگین نمرات سه سالم نگاه میکنن 
دو اینکه برای قبولی دبیری زبان باید کدوم کمکور رو بدیم؟

----------


## MH.FA2343

> اقا من دوتا سوال دارم یکی برای قلولی توی دانشگاه فرهنگیان فقط به رتبه نگاه میکنن یا به میانگین نمرات سه سالم نگاه میکنن 
> دو اینکه برای قبولی دبیری زبان باید کدوم کمکور رو بدیم؟


قانون معدل سه سال برداشته شد امسال. رتبه (در واقع تراز) + نمره مصاحبه! باید کنکور زبان بدید.

----------


## Kamran780

ممنونم از جوابتون یک سوال دیگه من چند سال قبل کنککر دادم نظام قدیم بود اون موقع الان باید کتابای کمک درسی جویدو بخونم؟
 یک سال دیگه این که من الان ۲۳ سالمه تا چه سنی دانشگاا فرهنگیان دانشجو قبول میکنه؟

----------


## MH.FA2343

> ممنونم از جوابتون یک سوال دیگه من چند سال قبل کنککر دادم نظام قدیم بود اون موقع الان باید کتابای کمک درسی جویدو بخونم؟
>  یک سال دیگه این که من الان ۲۳ سالمه تا چه سنی دانشگاا فرهنگیان دانشجو قبول میکنه؟


متاسفانه شرایط سنی تا 22 سالگیه. شما واجد شرایط نیستید. 1376/7/1 به بعد. خبرها هست که داره سعی میشه این محدودیت سنی برداشته بشه ولی رسمی نیست و هنوز قانون شرایط سنی پا برجاست.

----------


## Kamran780

ممنون ولی حیف شد

----------


## ayeh98

> رتبه 
> 1100
> ادب65 دین65 عرب45 زبان عمومی60 زبان تخصصی40


سلام.برای زبان تخصصی چی خوندین؟

----------

